# Would Somebody Please Tell Me...



## treemandan (Apr 25, 2013)

How to Cheat on My Taxes?

Or

Tax Evasion for Dummies.

I couldn't decide which would be a better title for this thread so please bear with me cause going it alone is just no fun... sometimes.

I have heard that as a business owner you can get people to write you payment checks which you can take to their bank, cash it and hide it. I actually know people that supposedly do that ; I don't associate with them and I dunno, the whole thing sounds risky. I mean if you keep doing that time after time I think somebody would catch on. Plus the fact by the time yer done driving to all these different banks you might have just as well deposited them in your own bank and paid the taxes. 

As an idividual I have done that on the past but it seems like to much work now that I have business.

Today I was talking to a person who told me their employer pays them cash under the table BUT in the form of a check.:msp_confused: This person cashes this check every week at the same bank. Of course this check has the name of the employer written on it as well. I mean aren't there computors that find this?

This employer was going to write me a check today and ask me how to spell my last name. I said just make it out to my business and that's when all Hell broke loose. This person suggested I talk to my accountant and ask him how to properly tax evade. This person then started asking me questions concerning my accountant and my accounting methods. I calmly said that I did not want to answer thier questions nor partake in the conversation. I thought I was going to have to shoot this person cause that person about flipped after that. I sure know how to make friends. 

It was kinda funny. Kinda? No, a full blown riot. The person was trying to tell me to go to their bank and cash the check, I said, " I can barley stand the people at my bank, why would I go to yours?" 

They even mentioned maybe I should go to a check cashing place where it was absolutly certain there would be no trace. Alls I needed was my ID and my SS card. I said, " You don't see the flaw in yer reasoning do you?" Nothing but wide eyes and open mouths. Maybe I need a better audience but not the kind one might run into and yer friendly neighborhood check cashing craphole. I do know where one is but I will be damned if I ever stop at the red lights around there.

Then this person kept trying to give me directions to their bank and finally gave me a look of sheer frustration and said, " yer not even listening to me!" I said," Yes, that's pretty obvious isn't it?"



Our relationship went supernova when I was asked " Don't you trust me?" and replied with no. It got real quiet as I walked to my truck and I was really tempted to lay a set of rubber down this person's client's driveway on my way out and I know yer not supposed to use two possesives in one sentence like that but as with taxes, tires cost money so I didn't.

And I didn't know banks still cashed checks over the counter anymore. Maybe, if they know you but who wants to be known as a tax evader?


----------



## Icehouse (Apr 25, 2013)

Divulging all of someone's tax evasion tricks on a public forum might not be the smartest thing to do. I doubt if you will get any honest fool proof answers. Just sayin


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2013)

Banks MUST cash the check to the person they are written too. There is a recent trend that I find annoying: the banks are charging a "check cashing fee" of 5-7 bucks for cashing a check at the counter if you are not a bank customer.

The IRS will generally catch a consistent tax cheat. Some customer will get audited, perhaps for claiming tree trimming expenses as a deduction when the really weren't. Mr. IRS examiner now has in his hands a check cashed by Mr. Treetax Cheatr. All he has to do is audit the tree trimmer, find that the check was never declared as income, then apply the thumbscrews. Before he gets done, he will have found enough evidence of tax fraud to convict the guy.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2013)

I get folks all the time that want to know if I will reduce my bill if they pay me in cash. I tell them it makes no difference to me, that the IRS will hear about it anyway. I want all my customers to know that I am a legitimate, honest service provider.

Like you implied earlier, if you cheat on your taxes, you will probably cheat on everyone else, too.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 26, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Banks MUST cash the check to the person they are written too. There is a recent trend that I find annoying: the banks are charging a "check cashing fee" of 5-7 bucks for cashing a check at the counter if you are not a bank customer.
> 
> The IRS will generally catch a consistent tax cheat. Some customer will get audited, perhaps for claiming tree trimming expenses as a deduction when the really weren't. Mr. IRS examiner now has in his hands a check cashed by Mr. Treetax Cheatr. All he has to do is audit the tree trimmer, find that the check was never declared as income, then apply the thumbscrews. Before he gets done, he will have found enough evidence of tax fraud to convict the guy.



I have heard that banks will charge for cashing a check. It does seem a little odd, kinda like my ins company chargeing me ten bucks to send me a bill. Its called a billing fee.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 26, 2013)

icehouse said:


> Divulging all of someone's tax evasion tricks on a public forum might not be the smartest thing to do. I doubt if you will get any honest fool proof answers. Just sayin



Well its to late now! I don't care anyway, that's why I posted and I am not looking for answers, I was just sayin too! I mean if you believe I wrote all of that looking for feedback on how to cheat on my taxes, well, I dunno about you buddy.


----------



## Lil Red (Apr 26, 2013)

Just a tip for those who keep the cash for cash jobs, make sure everything to do with that cash job stays off the books if you are not claiming that job on your accounts :msp_biggrin:


----------



## greendohn (Apr 26, 2013)

*Cheating the Tax Man??*

Some of you fellas act like beating the "Tax Man" out of his money is a bad thing,,,

I've worked and paid taxes since I was 13 years old on my earned income. BUT!!

When I see the deadbeats and 23 year old mothers with 2 or more kids, not to mention teenage mothers some generation after generation riding my tax dollars, multi billion dollar corporations receiving "research funds" and sheltering their profits offshore, my tax dollars given to other countries,,,,I could go on and on,, it makes me want to keep that tax money in my pocket..if I could, I probably would. How is that any different than what the "Beltway Boys" are doing? Hell, politicos make a career out of it and you same people who would deride me for it vote for them every election cycle. 

Suppose I was carpenter and built a lean too on a farmer's barn for $650.00 cash,,Think I would report that and pay upwards of 28% tax on that money?? YEW BETCHA!! rite after I fed my children something other than hamburger helper,,, I have always worked in an environment with taxable income, as I get older I wonder what it's worth,,,


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok. I would be more than willing to cheat the IRS, but there is no need to do that. I don't pay any taxes, 'cause I gots no profits. 

Someday, after I figure out how to make lots of money, I'll worry about cheating the tax man.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 26, 2013)

greendohn said:


> Some of you fellas act like beating the "Tax Man" out of his money is a bad thing,,,
> 
> I've worked and paid taxes since I was 13 years old on my earned income. BUT!!
> 
> ...



Whoa, Whoa there fella ! Curb yerself! We know, we know.:cool2:


----------



## treemandan (Apr 26, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Ok. I would be more than willing to cheat the IRS, but there is no need to do that. I don't pay any taxes, 'cause I gots no profits.
> 
> Someday, after I figure out how to make lots of money, I'll worry about cheating the tax man.



There ya go! This whole thing is just a revolving door for money with me being the main bearing.


----------



## Oldmaple (Jul 13, 2013)

I get the question also about the cash discount so you don't have to pay taxes. I just tell them no discount, I pay my taxes. Makes you look more reputable I think. Is hard to swallow when you follow someone in the grocery checkout who is on assistance though.


----------



## Bandit Man (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldmaple said:


> I get the question also about the cash discount so you don't have to pay taxes. I just tell them no discount, I pay my taxes. Makes you look more reputable I think. Is hard to swallow when you follow someone in the grocery checkout who is on assistance though.



Our current Federal Reserve Notes say "This note is Legal tender for all debts, public and private". I have had many customers pay in cash, and many are repeats. I hear you about the grocery checkout though. My youngest sister has been manager of a grocery store for fourteen years, and the stories she has to tell would raise your hair


----------

